# were can i get chickens in derby area



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

as above really but just wondering were can i get some from would like ex bats.
thanks allot brett.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Have you checked the BHWT?


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Have you checked the BHWT?


 the what lol ?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Where in Derby lots of breeders about just depends on your area?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Brett said:


> the what lol ?


battery hen welfare trust, aka this lot: British Hen Welfare Trust :no1:
you can sometimes buy them direct from the farms or from auctions but thats best avoided unless your experienced : victory:


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> battery hen welfare trust, aka this lot: British Hen Welfare Trust :no1:
> you can sometimes buy them direct from the farms or from auctions but thats best avoided unless your experienced : victory:


 cheers :2thumb:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

pm'd you brett


----------

